# lights



## 10gal (Dec 7, 2009)

whats the best lighting?


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

what is the lighting for? size of tank? fish? plants? cause the best lighting is the sun but most of us can't afford that.
there are many options for lighting so if you can give us more detail on what it use is we can help you more


----------



## 10gal (Dec 7, 2009)

guppyart said:


> what is the lighting for? size of tank? fish? plants? cause the best lighting is the sun but most of us can't afford that.
> there are many options for lighting so if you can give us more detail on what it use is we can help you more


10 gal tank has fake plants african fish 2, its a temp setup up for a few mths but it has the clear lights atm and it makes the water a yellow clear color i dont like it.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

If you are using one of these hoods:









Then these bulbs will fit in it:









Use the 10 watt ones instead though to save power. The bulbs pictured are 15 watts. A tank with no plants doesn't need any special lighting. If you put too many watts you may get algae too.

The daylight bulbs give a really nice looking super white color.

I use these bulbs in all of my 10 gallon tanks, planted or not.


----------



## 10gal (Dec 7, 2009)

bmlbytes said:


> If you are using one of these hoods:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ty ill grab them first thing tonight.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Cool let me know what you think of them.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

here's what you want right here
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578 3733 9870&pcatid=9870


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Those would work too. The only issue I see with them is they are expensive compared to the basic GE bulbs I suggested. The GE bulbs are 2 for $6 while those are $8.50 a piece. Also the 5050 bulbs are for corals.


----------



## 10gal (Dec 7, 2009)

bmlbytes said:


> Cool let me know what you think of them.


love the lights thanks.  gives the tank a nice cool color.


----------

